# Application Process for EU Family Visa - Aufenthaltskarte für Familienangehörige



## bebo9989 (May 24, 2016)

Just a question for those of you who have applied. Do you get these documents given back to you right away when you apply or do you have to wait for them to come back in the post? Because after looking at this list it looks like I would actually have no ID.

Aufenthaltskarte für Familienangehörige von Bürgern der EU (außer Deutschland) und des EWR - Ausstellung - Services - Dienstleistungen - Service Berlin - Berlin.de

Just wanted to clarify so I don't keep thinking about it and worrying 

Bebo


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

bebo9989 said:


> Just a question for those of you who have applied. Do you get these documents given back to you right away when you apply or do you have to wait for them to come back in the post? Because after looking at this list it looks like I would actually have no ID.
> 
> Aufenthaltskarte für Familienangehörige von Bürgern der EU (außer Deutschland) und des EWR - Ausstellung - Services - Dienstleistungen - Service Berlin - Berlin.de
> 
> ...


Typically you either have it all done on the spot, or you keep your documents and come back - since it's technically illegal for you to wander about with no ID, they won't keep your passport.


----------



## bebo9989 (May 24, 2016)

Thank you. I was panicking thinking about if anything were to happen and I didn't have id


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

It's a rare case where bureaucratic rules are actually consistent. There is no Catch-22.


----------



## bebo9989 (May 24, 2016)

Lol that's good to hear. I didn't think was possible to be consistent at this point. I still get asked for ID when I get a drink or buy liquor and I'm 28. At least we can enjoy a beer while we wait.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

bebo9989 said:


> Lol that's good to hear. I didn't think was possible to be consistent at this point. I still get asked for ID when I get a drink or buy liquor and I'm 28. At least we can enjoy a beer while we wait.


Since drinking age is 16, you might get around that.


----------



## bebo9989 (May 24, 2016)

Lol yeah I don't look that young


----------

